# hey, Clyde...let's see your bikes!



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

mine


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

My road bike, and sadly it's been getting far more use than my MTB because of all the rain I've been getting around here.


----------



## bobbykeller (Jan 12, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG] 
My new Haro, Love it.


----------



## Schultzy1982 (Apr 22, 2010)

My Raleigh


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Here are my 2 bikes I ride the most.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

My current configuration of the clyde all purpose rig...

rest of my rigs from the past few years can be viewed here


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

the only somewhat current pic of my stumpy










and what I actually spend more time on now that it's summer (more speed == cooler).


----------



## el_chupo_ (Nov 15, 2005)

The Chromag, sans Minimalist seat post










The Norco:


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Here is an updated shot after installing some upgrades today. Not really too obvious but she is sporting new wheels/hubs, brakes, seat and post, stem, and brake levers.


----------



## RideEverything (Jul 25, 2008)

This is my do everything bike.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

got a thomson setback on there now and it fits pretty much perfectly


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

Nubster said:


> Here is an updated shot after installing some upgrades today. Not really too obvious but she is sporting new wheels/hubs, brakes, seat and post, stem, and brake levers.


Looks nice! What tires/size are those?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

2.2 Kenda Nevegals on Sun-Ringle MTX 33 rims.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

looks good guys. 

keep em coming.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

see tall bikes thread


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

Mine... nothing special, but it's still a better bike than I am a rider!










Added a chainstay protector, ergon grips, and a new saddle since this pic.


----------



## rapdaddyR (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## batangueno (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

my toy that doesn't get ridden near as much as she deserves


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Here's my stable.

Clyde stats: 6'6 225lbs

The ti hardtail.









The 4" travel XC bike.









The 6" travel AM bike.









The road bike.


----------



## MadDuc916 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Clyde worthy*

Here is my new BMC XC 69'er built early this year.










Here is my Litespeed, hardtail, single speeder.










MadDuc916


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

newish to me...its not the newest bike on the trail, but its a huge upgrade for me.

6'-0" 225#


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Transition Covert V2 size Large. I'm 6'0'' 225 lbs

Brand New...










After a few rides....


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

stats: 6'5"; 225lbs


Singular Gryphon

Singular Swift[steer tube now trimmed]

Surly Pugsly, now SS'ed

Kelly CX

OX Brand mtb. Ti frame.

Singular Kite CX

From bike likes
Surly Pacer

From longboard

I'm kind of a bike whore.
And the favorite: Sector 9 Long board.


----------



## joshuagore (Oct 15, 2009)

Redline D660









Giant Reign









Jamis Comet

The current crop.


----------



## Homebrew7 (May 8, 2008)

98 XL GT Avalanche


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

... just gave this frame away to a guy who thinks he _might_ be able to resurrect the BB shell:


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

Vintage… both me and the bike. Me - 40 years, 6’2”, 250lb, the bike – 1990 GT K2. I bought the bike new back in college, rode it on and off, but this year the bike (and I) have been seeing the most serious mountain action yet.

Here is a pic from a few weeks back at Canfield MT. CdA Idaho

Gary


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

This is my 05 GF Advance. Bought it new. Very entry level, actually looking to purchase a new bike soon. I just started to do actual mountain biking and can say I'm hooked. Oh, and stats are; 6'2'' 255 lbs.


----------



## AMACHADO5501 (May 26, 2010)

09 Jamis Durango 1.0.....just got it for fathers day!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

6'/225
Ventana Terremoto L/CCDB/Lyrik170dh/CKhd....


----------



## uk ton (Dec 1, 2007)

here goes, not been on for a while...


----------



## jummo (Sep 8, 2005)

I am jummo

6'3" 210lb

this is how I roll...


----------



## fishindaddy (May 12, 2010)

My 2009 Opie


----------



## Zevron (Apr 30, 2009)

*2008 Stumpjumper Expert*


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I finally bit the bullet and bought a new bike on Monday. Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29er.


----------



## fishwich (Jul 4, 2010)

*My Kona Roast*










Bought a 2007 Specialized Stumpjumper a few weeks ago.


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

Both of my Steeds.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## xprop1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's my faithful trooper: 1987 wicked fat Chance. also ride 06 stumpjumper


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

*Here's my two Cannondales*

Started last year at 242 lbs. now down to 192 lbs.


----------



## 450VoltsDC (Jul 5, 2010)

My first MTB for my birthday last week, been raining ever since:madman:


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Not bad for only $600 less 10% with the usual lifetime tuneups...


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Here's my new ride...

_2010 TREK 6500_


----------



## fatboypup (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## mr_bump (May 6, 2007)

A very dirty TranceX taken at 2am at the Mont 24. Sparrow Hill, Canberra Australia.


----------



## Zudnik (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't take many pics of my bike, but here's my Intense Uzzi. This pic was from a few years ago when I first got it.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

my soon to be do it all xc ......... 09 FSR XC PRO :thumbsup: .........soon as i get a new shock for it (stupid POS TRIAD died) :madman: 
oh and the shiver is only temp till i get my SC SHIVER this week in the mail....


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

2010 Cannondale F4 @ 290LBS


----------



## kstovesand (Jul 15, 2010)

*My Upgraded DB Coil EX: 6 ft. 3 in. / 225 Lbs*

I am relatively new to MTBing. Age: 59, Height: 6 foot, 3 inches, Weight 225 pounds -- an old clyde!

I bought my 2007 Diamondback Coil EX as a starter MTB. Found that I love trail riding -- so some upgrades were in order:

- XTR rear derailleur / SLX front derailleur
- Hollowtech II type crank / external bearing BB
- SRAM chain / cassette
- BB7 brakes front / rear
- Rockshox Recon 351 U-Turn fork

Since I ride on the roads early mornings as well as the trails (live about a mile from Itusi trail in NC), I have an LED headlamp, taillamp, mirror, GPS, bell -- and the spoke reflectors -- all to try and keep the cars from turning me into roadkill!

The DB frame is very strong and the seat very soft -- handlebars are comfortable where I have them set -- really high. It is a heavy bike -- and I added a couple of security cables and a toolkit to the saddlebag just to make sure I would always get a good workout.

I do all my own work and have tools, stand, bulk XTR cables and housings, etc.

See you all on the trails! 73 de Ken - N4OI
:thumbsup:


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is my new bike... since I broke the one that I posted early in the thread.

2010 Spec Pitch Comp (large)... stock except a BBG bashgaurd. Love the bike, no issues at all with it. It took me on some fun downhill on vacation in PA and all the singletrack I can handle here in KY!

I'm 6'1 about 250 in this pic... don't have any of just the bike.


----------



## Ewanick (Aug 5, 2010)

The one and only, long lasting.


----------



## Ewanick (Aug 5, 2010)

The above picture is actually right after I got the bike, so it is a bit old. I will try to put something new up this weekend, might be able to catch some of the battle scars over the months in the new picture, haha.


----------



## BOAB (Sep 11, 2008)

*Well the frame is original...*

2006 Monocog 29er frame 
Vassago Odis fork
Stylo cranks 180mm 32T X 19T
Answer Pro Carbon bar
Ergon Team GX3 grips
Velocity P35 wheels
FSA Pig DH headset.
BB7'S
Thompson Setback post
CB Acid pedals


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

My KHS xc~304 build which just recieved some upgrades. Has served well from 205-245 and heading back down.

















The roadie-Vilano Forza 









Also just picked up an Access XCL frame to build up over the winter.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

5'11" #240:madman:



















2010 DB Response Sport. Stock except for GEAX Saguaros, SRAM (old school) ESP 9.0 rear der., Bontrager Sport saddle, Scott pedals and PB computer.


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

*2011 Stumpy FSR Expert*

6'2" 240 lbs. Other than building some stout wheels, I plan on keeping this baby stock


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Wanted a fun short travel do all bike, finished the build a couple days ago. 6'1" 205#.


----------



## kennadi (Sep 29, 2009)

Heres my three babies, i love them all them same!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Saving for a rigid 29er, but these are my current steeds:

Errand and commuter:



When you need a cold one...

First build as 10 speed (2 x 5) 29 years ago last month, recent rebuild as 10 speed (3 x 30) completed in June hence picture:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## boostedpgt (Aug 30, 2009)

k2 zed 4.4. 









actually my first mountain bike, was always into BMX before. actually trying to sell it because i just bought this:

jamis parker 1









i love this bike, feels alot like a BMX, just bigger. 5'11 and 250lbs here.


----------



## espin (Mar 9, 2009)

Here you are


----------



## jr2 (Aug 16, 2010)

First post. Great site!
6' 2" - 240lbs

Here's mine..

'05 Stumpjumper FSR Expert Disc 120 size *"XL"*
Bought this for a steal! $600 from a relative that rode it once! After a little initial tweaking it's starting to fit me fine. I need to do a BETD Suspension Link change out on it as the hollowlink is cracked but it's on the way! Finally a bike that fits me!!


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

6'4" 350 My main ride is a 2004 Jamis Dragon, bought it as a frame about a year ago and swapped parts over from my other rides :thumbsup:

Weighs 28.3 and survives me riding it!


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

espin said:


> Here you are


Nice bike espin:thumbsup:

I got to get one of those to match my Heckler.(1st pic in this thread)


----------



## WVBikr (May 18, 2009)

2010 29r Stumphopper originally a Rockhopper Comp SL 29r now with warr Stumpjumper frame.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

'08 FSR 29er
I'm 6'6" 280 
I swaped out the seat post and stem for Thomson elite and went with a 36 spoke count Flow/Chris King wheel set. 

The sign says "NO HORSES" but this Clyde owned it!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Great pics guys. Here is a shot I took last Friday of my Pivot 429.


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

My new ride since I said goodbye to my Rockhopper 29er. I'm 6'2" and 215lbs. Eventually it will get a new fork and 650b front, but for now I'm enjoying it just fine stock.


----------



## adzbro (Jul 15, 2007)

my 22" Marin Bobcat Hydro. I am 6"5 and about 178lb.


----------



## RENEGADEZX (Oct 17, 2010)

here's my MTB no pics of my Roadbike except a stock one so I'll get a pic of it and put it on here.

2010 Overdrive 29er, New a couple of weeks old. Paid $475.00 with life time services  (NICE)


----------



## RENEGADEZX (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Hour 23 of a 24 hour race.

Powder Blue baby yeahh.


----------



## bblume (May 28, 2008)

here is mine atop of deer creek canyon's red mesa loop.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

I posted this in custom bikes also 302lb's Retrotec STRESS Test


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

My Origin 8 Scout 29er








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ryanjt (Jan 2, 2008)

LaLD said:


> My Origin 8 Scout 29er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of their 26ers and loved the way it climbed and was thinking abour the 29er, how do you like it?


----------



## daxman7 (Oct 31, 2010)

huffy 6 speed


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

6'3" and 300lbs 

I bounce back and forth single speed and geared on this bike, only for a few more weeks tho my new ride should be in soon.


----------



## btl68 (Nov 18, 2010)

My fat-man rides... I'm 5' 10" and 235 pounds...

Original 1937 Schwinn LaSalle-badged cruiser with a Shimano 7-speed internal hub...










My early 90's Dean Colonel Ti, fully rigid in this photo, with more modern components...










And the crown jewel for big guys comfort, a 2009 Rans VRex handling the road duties...


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

*My FS rides*

Me and my science project, a 2010 XXL SJ Expert 29










My first FS, an XL GT. Not enough bike but makes a nice backup or loaner.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

btl68 said:


> My fat-man rides... I'm 5' 10" and 235 pounds...
> 
> Original 1937 Schwinn LaSalle-badged cruiser with a Shimano 7-speed internal hub...


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## p_cycle (Jul 22, 2006)

hey malibu, how tall are you?
that SJ in XXL looks sweeeet.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

p_cycle said:


> hey malibu, how tall are you?
> that SJ in XXL looks sweeeet.


Just under 80". Yes, it's a a great bike.


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

here is my ride 09 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc










And my son Jake riding my old Raleigh M80, he's a clyde also at 6' 8-3/4" 185lbs 19yrs old and still growing. Only his second time out in the boonies.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey jimb,

Those aren't bad bikes but I'd say you and Jake could use some 29ers.


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

Malibu412 said:


> Hey jimb,
> 
> Those aren't bad bikes but I'd say you and Jake could use some 29ers.


Thanks Malibu, I know what ya mean.

One of the guys I ride with has a 2010 Spec rockhopper comp 29er (same as mine but in 29er) here is a pic and that light colored bike is another freind of mines, its a 2010 Spec hardrock sport disc 29er he is gonna trade me for some paint work on his motorcycle. He went and got a Stumpjumper FSR expert. The guys at Concho bike shop in San Angelo just LOVE us.

Im gonna have three bikes soon and one will probably get the 69er treatment or maybe a 700c wheel set for a pavement bike.

My son Jake bought one of those Schwinn trailways bikes from Target, I must say its not bad for $200, he uses it for commuting at the college. I will probably keep one for him to "borrow".


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*awesome thread*

here she is


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

Sweeeeet bike, and I love that kickstand:thumbsup:


----------



## Jbart52 (Sep 3, 2010)

2011 Rockhopper Pro 29er!


----------



## Jbart52 (Sep 3, 2010)

2011 Rockhopper Pro 29er!


----------



## LuckySomer (May 1, 2008)

*Ibis Mojo*

6'4" 230

2009 Ibis Mojo with 2011 Fox 36 Fork , 2010 Fox DHX RC4 Coil and Hope Pro / Stan's Flow wheel set


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*Clyde on a SS*


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Ryanjt said:


> I had one of their 26ers and loved the way it climbed and was thinking abour the 29er, how do you like it?


Sorry it took so long to get back to you. So far it's the best bike I've owned. Not the lightest by far but it is the best climbing and it handles like a dream. This bike made me want to ride every day again. :thumbsup:


----------



## mmills416 (Dec 17, 2007)

6'1" 235 now. Finally got off my ass and got a 29er about a month ago. I started out at 245 but weighed in at 235 yesterday. I've had a lot of custom bikes and this is the best bike I've ever riden.


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

My Frankenbike. Carries my 6'4", 235 lb self all over the desert.


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

I am 230 with gear. seems to be holding up ok.


----------



## TheMammothRider (Aug 10, 2010)

*Bigger than most....*

For the details go here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=642044


----------



## bbell (Oct 24, 2009)

*07 Spech Enduro*

07 SPECH:thumbsup: ENDURO


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

wow. bike and gun show.


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

*My Dogs*

Here is my MC Rumble and Jamis XAM with Duke and Clara:


----------



## OJack (Mar 21, 2007)

Built this at the end of summer last year. Looking forward to getting some racing in on it.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

UPDATE (yes, I'm quoting myself)



Malibu412 said:


> Me and my science project, a 2010 XXL SJ Expert 29
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My latest next to creepy animated doll decorations and all: a 21" Dawes Bullseye SS (a Deadeye with BB5s) from Bikes Direct. Installed some flat bars in place of the low rise, a 20 tooth, and have since thrown on some Juicy 5 hydros I had in the parts bin.










Here's the Bullseye in gears and front squish.


----------



## Qanuk (Jan 23, 2006)

Quick Word to the Clydes - even though Malibu412 is a riding partner of mine - and a great guy at that... particularly now that he's gotten himself a SS rig to boot, HE IS NOT A CLYDE!!!!

This guy is about 7'2" of Pure/Insane/Animal on a bike!!!!

Don't let him fool you!



Oh, by the way D.W. - Nice SS Ride!


----------



## Qanuk (Jan 23, 2006)

btl68: 

It's amazing how much that second photo of yours up top reminds me of a place back on the east coast - where I essentially really began my MtB years long ago. Back then it was referred to as the Sour Lands Mountain Reserve. By some long shot of a chance - that wouldn't be where that photo was taken would it?


----------



## noexcuse4you (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Qanuk said:


> ...even though Malibu412 is a riding partner of mine... HE IS NOT A CLYDE!!!!
> 
> This guy is about 7'2" of Pure/Insane/Animal on a bike!!!!


Is that P I T A? That would be more like it. Actually A, you would be stretching things a little. Only 6' 8". Definitely a Clyde, though.

How's the shoulder?


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

And absolutely love it


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

my 2011 scale elite 29er


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

My XL 650B Heckler I am 6'2" and 220 lbs


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

After breaking the carbon frame from my Top Fuel I decided to go Titanium. This is a full custom Kent Eriksen frame complete with fat boy specific 1" chainstays. It has the wider 31.8mm seatpost and beefier downtube. Shouldn't have any strength issues with this frame. Built this up with Chris King BB, hubs and headset. Rims are Stan's Arches with custom rasta decals. Sram XX on the crankset and rear derr. Front derr is X0 as well as the brakes and shifters. It is somewhat of a reward for losing weight as well as encouragement to continue. I used to be up around 330 which is a lot for 5'7" Down at around 240 shooting for 190.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

22" frame. I'm 6'3" 235lbs.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm using a homemade chain tensioner now that works much better than the Sette one in the last picture I posted.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'll share

2010 Specialized P1 AM









2010 Specialized FSR XC









and my roadie

2010 Allez









and some riding of course i do fall at the end lol





sketchiest thing ive ever done but of course on vid it doesnt look like much


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

The 2010 Specialized lineup was magnificient! Must be nice to own 3 of them  I love the FSR XC, but the new 2011 Camber looks promising, I'm planning on getting one...but there's also college coming up to pay for next year sooo..I don't know what I can afford yet. Oh, and nice spill in the video :thumbsup:


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

HAHA thanks man I do love them the XC has taken a beating and keeps asking for more! I have upgraded the wheels on it though as the stock dt swiss weren't up to par for me. I tend to take a spill each time I go out I tend to push myself but being so damn tall doesn't help lol


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Big guys break parts, I know what you mean. A solid wheelset is key.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

My first mountain bike, Diamond Back Ascent EX... rode it from 1989 until 2008. I converted it into a streetfighter in '97. Took the fenders and slick tires off and sold it. This is the lousy cellphone picture I used to sell it on Craigslist... sometimes miss riding it.










My current ride: Jamis Dakota 29er with Salsa Semi 36h hand built wheels:


----------



## Kampfire (Jun 25, 2010)

My 2009 Marin Hawk Hill SE


----------



## jsfire757 (Aug 23, 2010)

My First Mountain Bike, Bought it right after Christmas- Trek Mamba 29er


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Stepped up to a 29er this year!!! Now I know why they say the 9er is a Big Man's Bike...I'm luv'n it!!!


----------



## Midgetman (Feb 17, 2011)

6'6''@192lb.

The full susser:


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

05 hardrock comp disc, along with my ass. 6', 250 Pounds.



















I'll get some better pics up when I get a chance to take them. This was the first time that I tried using the GoPro for cycling.

Michelin somethingorother on the rear, kenda dredtread up front. A bunch of stuff has been replaced (grips, cranks, rear cassette a couple times, rear rim) but the stuff I remember is Thomspon seat post, WTB Power V saddle, and Primo Supertenderizer plats. It needs a lot of work though, so stuff will start changing on it soon.


----------



## da1top_dog (May 8, 2009)

*my fav*

6'1" 213lbs.just built


----------



## All_talk (Jul 13, 2009)

Update: I had posted my old bike back on page one, but here is a couple shots of my new Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29er. The mountains here are still covered in snow so no heavy duty riding yet but so far it's a big improvement.

Gary


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

Update for me too:

Posted pics of my 09 rockhopper on page 2 with pics of my son on 05 raleigh m80. 
After chasing my riding buddy on his 29er, today I broke the piggy bank and got a new 29er. 
Looks like my son gets an upgrade also, lol.

2010 Stumpjumper carbon expert 29er HT, went 2bliss with s-works captain dual compound tires, sonoma seat, and I'll be swapping out the pedals with my mallets.
Cant wait to get it in the trails.


----------



## zukrider (Nov 14, 2009)

*first post*

so is there a height requirement to be a clyde? 5'10", 260 as i post this. does that make me a Shetland? haha! went for the first ride of the year today, crap im out of shape.

current rig, 2009 Giant Trance X2. in the shop for a tune and a 203 front rotor. 









really wanting a hardtail again, so ive been contemplating a 29'r. any suggestions for $1000-1200 budget. i ride hard and fast, lots of up, even more down.

great site!


----------



## pitbull592 (Jul 23, 2010)

5'8 240 trek remedy holding up well


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

GpzGuy said:


> My first mountain bike, Diamond Back Ascent EX... rode it from 1989 until 2008. I converted it into a streetfighter in '97. Took the fenders and slick tires off and sold it. This is the lousy cellphone picture I used to sell it on Craigslist... sometimes miss riding it.


I had the same first bike.

This is my current one;










custom Carl Strong frame.

bb


----------



## MEClydeRyder (Jul 16, 2010)

6'2, 245# (Down from 275).
Getting ready to build up a Santa Cruz Chameleon for this season...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

New pic of my rig


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

woody.1 said:


> And absolutely love it


Was this bike ever hanging out at Redstone Cylery in Lyons? I saw one just like it there and I saw in your profile that you're from Colorado. If it's the same bike, I might have gotten a little drool on it, just sayin. Sooooo pretty. :thumbsup:


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

BaeckerX1 said:


> Was this bike ever hanging out at Redstone Cylery in Lyons? I saw one just like it there and I saw in your profile that you're from Colorado. If it's the same bike, I might have gotten a little drool on it, just sayin. Sooooo pretty. :thumbsup:


First, Thanks
Second, no it wasn't up there. It spent a little time at Pedal Pushers in Golden.

Woody


----------



## papkec (Jan 30, 2004)

Cannondale Rize 4 and F29


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

looks good Clyde


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

5'6" 225# RIP9, need new shot has a Reverb and slightly lower rise bars now


----------



## telechris74 (Mar 22, 2011)

*2011 Surly Karate Monkey SS*


----------



## telechris74 (Mar 22, 2011)

2011 Surly Karate Monkey SS










2011 Giant Anthem X29


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Cdale Flash 29er 1, stock 1 day old


----------



## Midgetman (Feb 17, 2011)

Is that a XL sized frame? thx


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

Midgetman said:


> Is that a XL sized frame? thx


Large, with shortened stem


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I finally got to go on a trail ride with the new ss




























Made a new chain tensioner too :thumbsup:


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

working on it. Sorry!:madman:


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

*My 2 recent purchases*

2011 Rockhopper Sl Single Speed and 2 day old Enduro Comp


----------



## alien4fish (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok heres mine ..........
Large Giant Yukon HT all shimano Comp cateye wirless,WTB rims Kenda tires
me @ 280#


----------



## alien4fish (Oct 17, 2010)

Heres my wifes Brand new Giant Revel1 she hasnt even had the chance to take it! 0 miles on it! Tommarow morning we go ride sycamore canyon for the 1st time I cant wait !


----------



## alien4fish (Oct 17, 2010)

At Daley Ranch here in Escondido, GNARLEY AZZ BIG Hill to climb to get in to the ranch:thumbsup: but waaay fun once you are in the ranch!


----------



## alien4fish (Oct 17, 2010)

zukrider said:


> so is there a height requirement to be a clyde? 5'10", 260 as i post this. does that make me a Shetland? haha! went for the first ride of the year today, crap im out of shape.
> 
> current rig, 2009 Giant Trance X2. in the shop for a tune and a 203 front rotor.
> 
> ...


 Giant makes a great Talon 29er for at 800-1000 bucks
I also saw the new Diamondback 29er for 449 at performance bikes! WOW thats the LOWEST price ive seen yet on a 29er. I was thinking I may have to buy one just to have it in my arrsenal:thumbsup:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

coachjon said:


> got a thomson setback on there now and it fits pretty much perfectly


I want this frame!!! Nice bike right here:thumbsup:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

I spoze I should throw my ride on this thread..

Balance AL550 Frame..


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

Niner Fork came in, bike built by the guys down at https://www.evocycles.ca/


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

14Stone said:


> Niner Fork came in, bike built by the guys down at https://www.evocycles.ca/


So stealth! I like!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cutlass454 (Apr 6, 2009)

My contribution. Technically, I guess I'm a Clyde. Just picked her up this week.

2009 Stumpy Marathon 29er


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

well, I started this thread. 

so here's the latest pic of my tank.

with a fresh spring cleaning and some new parts. 

new rear mech. SLX. 
new sifter cable set. 
new brake leavers.


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

really diggin the Santa Cruz, how does it climb? what does it weigh in at?


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Heat said:


> really diggin the Santa Cruz, how does it climb? what does it weigh in at?


Thanks Heat.

It climbs good or at least as much as I can climb.

I might not be the first one to the top of the hill but I'm almost always the first to the bottom.:thumbsup:

As for weight. Your guess is as good as mine. 35 maybe? I built it to not break under my fat ass. So weight wasn't top on the list. I've never checked the weight.

As they say strong, light, fast...pick two.


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

WTF-IDK said:


> Thanks Heat.
> 
> It climbs good or at least as much as I can climb.
> 
> ...


I thought it was strong, light, cheap....pick two. And for the weight question you should have answered WTF-IDK:thumbsup:


----------



## GiantClyde01 (Jul 4, 2009)

*This bike is a tank. 3yrs and it's still stock.*

I don't ride real crazy, but I do frequent palo duro canyon and the local trails. Not a squeak or rattle anywhere.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

GiantClyde01 said:


> Not a squeak or rattle anywhere.


Seems like those reflectors would make a little noise


----------



## GiantClyde01 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Umm....heh....didn't realize....oy!*

Yeah, reflectors, and the "dork Ring" are gone, didn't realize they were in that pic.....:blush:


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

3fast3furious said:


> I thought it was strong, light, cheap....pick two. And for the weight question you should have answered WTF-IDK:thumbsup:


Well then, I think your right. I guess I failed that one. :madman:

The thing wasn't light or cheep, but it sure is strong.


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

My clydemobile, pretty much completely built from closeouts, sales, eBay, and craigslist.


----------



## Semaj102767 (Feb 26, 2011)

Previous Ride.
Current Ride.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Here's my newest ride:


IMG_7456 by Brian Vibert, on Flickr

2008 Pitch frame that I got as an upgrade to the replacement frame for my cracked RockHopper. The rest of the parts are mostly from my previous 3 bikes. The fork is a little shorter than would have been on there stock, but so far it's working out just fine. Still working on picking out a new wheelset as well. The rear wheel is kind of a frankenstein creation since I wrecked yet another Azonic Outlaw freehub.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*My New SS road bike!*


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes... scary to see someone my size (6'4"; 315# and shrinking now) on a carbon soft tail bike... but I love the bike and it has been okay so far. Good thing for me, the frame is back from when Trek had the lifetime warranty, so if my fat ass breaks it, I won't be SOL. As for specs:

My 2001 Trek STP200. The upgrades...

Fork: Rock Shox Judy Race; rebuilt using dual beavy weight springs and 15 weight oil; 63/80mm
Shifters: Shimano XTR M952 shifter/brake lever combo
Front Derailleur: Shimano XT M750-E
Rear Derailleur: Shimano XTR M953 rapid rise
Pedals: Time ATAC composite body
Saddle: WTB Speed V
Handlebars: Easton EA50; low rise; 635mm wide
Grips: ODI Lock-ons
Brakeset: Shimano XTR M950 V-brakes


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

some of my rides for my large form to enjoy


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

woops


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

On my porch last night after work & put together shortly there after...


----------



## Fatmikey916 (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's mine as it sits right now...










And i just like this picture


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry about the cell phone pics. Just getting back into riding after being away for a few years.


----------



## Twenty5psi (Mar 27, 2009)

Clyde:










Ryde:










03 Gary Fisher Sugar 2+ Disc

6'1 250


----------



## Jbart52 (Sep 3, 2010)

New Clyde Bike is done.....and it glows in the dark!!!! 
Niner Jet9! Purchased as a X7 Complete.


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

So, after about a decade out of the saddle and encroaching gut thanks to a desk job and love of beer, I started riding again. Here's my 'old' steed, built up steadily through the early '90's.









That's a Wheeler 5600 frame (They only sold these for a couple of years in the US) upgraded with Ringle superbubba hubs and mavic 821 rims. Halson Inversion elastomer fork and kewl twisted spokes. "Old" LX drivetrain, 3X8, with a really tiny granny chainring up front. The giant hunk of steel on the seatpost is for Kiddo's Trail-a-bike.

Wishing for some newer components, I just bought myself an '11 Trek/Fisher Marlin 29'er. 









Bone stock, except I moved over the old Onza clipless pedals from the Wheeler. I'll replace them when the elastomers give out. It's only a bit over a week old, only has about 60 miles on it, but boy, is it a nice ride compared to the Wheeler, which was always a bit small for me.

Now considering a pair of dirt drops/bar end shifters for the Wheeler, and slicks to make it into a commuter bike. Then again, it's got a certain degree of retro-cool to it as it is (IMO)


----------



## carnevino (Oct 30, 2010)

Changing the Litespeed some. Adding a Vicious Cycles fork and just sent frame off to have disc tab added on the rear. Still trying to decide on a heavier built wheelset.


----------



## jasondobrinick (Mar 28, 2009)

Niner Rip 9 XL.


----------



## Fam Money (Apr 26, 2010)

Moto Fantom29 ProSL


----------



## sbrogdon (May 4, 2011)

*Noob Question*

I am 38, 6 foot and 270. I went out and bought a Specialized Hardrock Disk with 26 wheels. Is this thing going to hold up under me? I am just getting back into riding after 20 years so the most I will be doing is hopping logs on the local trails. It will be awhile before I start catching much air.


----------



## Ral83178 (Sep 25, 2007)

my SS stable :thumbsup:


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

My main rides......though the FSR does not get ridden much, so have been thinking of selling, both are XXL


----------



## officersdr (Jan 15, 2011)

This is my new ride. Just picked it up today and lovin' the 29'er.


----------



## Brandon5132 (Feb 17, 2011)

2009 Gary Fisher Wahoo 9 speed conversion and soon to have BB7 brakes.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

2008 Epic Expert w/ mavic crossrides, 780mm BooBar, Peaty grips and Funn Viper2 pedals


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

*This is my main ride for about 2 more weeks. I bought and upgraded this 02 GF Tassajara from my brother in 2003. It has served me well and never let me down.*


----------



## GuitarPlayer (Apr 27, 2011)

Trek Advance:


----------



## MarlinAbuser (Jan 28, 2006)

There's some sweet bikes in this thread :thumbsup:

Here's my oldest a 2001 GF Marlin, not quite in its original configuration. The RS Jett fork was tossed for a Surly Rigid fork and I've put on an XT Crank and swapped out the Alivio junk for Deore, LX and SRAM Attack Shifters. I've ridden this bike on trails in FL, AL, SC, GA, LA, TX and more recently here in CA this photo was at the Marin Headlands a few months back









Here's my newer blingier bikes
Mountain Cycle, Zen with just a couple rides on it, just finished the build this winter.








2010 Kona, Jake The Snake. Built this up last June and have logged 1000 miles on it so far (I know that's a couple months for some guys but I'm working my way up to more miles).


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

21" 09 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc 29er

Only mods so far are Shimmy 540 pedals, and a new rear disc.

I'm 6'2" 290#


_DSC8110 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


_DSC8118 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## giant_kyle (May 26, 2007)

Here's my new toy










































First race ever this saturday


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

*5',9" 240 lbs.*

'09 Stumpjumper SS










I would not recommend Velocity Blunt rims for clydesdales. Mine are giving me issues and I will be getting some tougher hoops. I plan on going with Stan's Flow rims.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Cujo said:


> I would not recommend Velocity Blunt rims for clydesdales. Mine are giving me issues and I will be getting some tougher hoops. I plan on going with Stan's Flow rims.


Why not? I love my Blunts


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Why not? I love my Blunts


They don't want to stay true.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Cujo said:


> They don't want to stay true.


If I were purple....I wouldn't stay true either.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

5'^" 225# 2010 RIP9 Small 


















Recently pickep up a 2009 Peace 9R SS on closeout, cchanged rear cog to 22T from 18T half-link chain to pull in CS to 17.25, changed pedals and recently handlebars to wider set ~28" may go wider. Seem to ride this one more than the the RIP lately


----------



## slegos888 (May 15, 2010)

Just got it built only a short spin in the parking lot at the shop because im still healing from surgery on my foot but the bike is amazing...2009 Moto 4 stock except x-firm spring in the lyrik and dmr v12 mags


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

My current stable of bikes

2011 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29









Dawes (Huffy) Bullseye 1 x 9









LandShark Reynolds 731 OS


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Ral83178 said:


> my SS stable :thumbsup:


What's the setup on the Misfit? I have the same frame collecting dust and I am thinking about building it up later this year and looking for ideas.


----------



## Jeremy_K (Jul 28, 2010)

2011 Trek Mamba 29er. I'll upgrade stuff as I break it. Here's a couple pics from my ride today along the Niagara gorge rim and the Niagara Falls state park. I'm 5'11" about 294#.


----------



## skrap1r0n (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## BobGolden (Nov 5, 2009)

My newest ride:










For the road:










The old HT:










For going fast:


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

jonshonda said:


> If I were purple....I wouldn't stay true either.


Don't be jealous cause you're not sexy enough to sport the purple rims.:nono:


----------



## MarlinAbuser (Jan 28, 2006)

jasondobrinick said:


> Niner Rip 9 XL.


Where's this trail? That looks like a sweet trail.


----------



## iamkaioken (Feb 6, 2008)

*Yeti!*

My custom 575. Always tinkering and figuring out what to upgrade.
5'9" 225lbs









Love the forum, you're all a great inspiration guys and gals!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Cujo said:


> Don't be jealous cause you're not sexy enough to sport the purple rims.:nono:


Or the green rims :thumbsup:


----------



## Flboy (Mar 18, 2008)

5'10" ~245 geared up. I am trying to get down to 190. 
Here is my Marin Mt Vision, it is a very solid bike for a clyde.

clyde worthy points of the build:
12mm rear Maxle
Revelation RLT Ti with 20mm TA
DT 5.1 rims / Hope hubs


----------



## kdb092275 (Mar 24, 2011)

*2011 Giant XTC 2 29er*

2011 Giant XTC 2 29er XL


----------



## Nocturnus (Mar 28, 2005)

Nothing really special.


----------



## jgboys1 (May 26, 2007)

2011 Cobia. Love this bike. Going clipless soon,


----------



## VAC357 (May 16, 2011)

2011 Jamis .... It's a start!!!!


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

*the latest...*

built this up 2 weeks ago. my FS 29er is getting no love at moment.


----------



## execute.method (May 20, 2011)

I'm gonna reserve this spot for when my bike is finished....

Voodoo Bokor29
with parts attached to it to make it rideable.


----------



## execute.method (May 20, 2011)

jct said:


> built this up 2 weeks ago. my FS 29er is getting no love at moment.


The Jabber was my first choice, but since the company is on the fence right now, I went with the Bokor. I think the tighter handling will serve me better in the mountain where I live anyway.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

execute.method said:


> The Jabber was my first choice, but since the company is on the fence right now, I went with the Bokor. I think the tighter handling will serve me better in the mountain where I live anyway.


cool. Vassago just released the first bike in the black label series. OX tubing and handmade in the USA. the main difference i see b/w the Jabber and VanHeuen is the chainstay length. the vanHeuen is about a half inch shorter. it also features paragon sliders and super fat rear stays to accomodate a 2.55" rear.

the Bokor is nice too...


----------



## miggo (Jan 3, 2009)

*My ride*

Just finished this build. Okay, maybe not finished but made so I can ride. I still want to upgrade the fork. I will be posting in the forums for advice on that.


----------



## execute.method (May 20, 2011)

jct said:


> cool. Vassago just released the first bike in the black label series. OX tubing and handmade in the USA. the main difference i see b/w the Jabber and VanHeuen is the chainstay length. the vanHeuen is about a half inch shorter. it also features paragon sliders and super fat rear stays to accomodate a 2.55" rear.
> 
> the Bokor is nice too...


My Bokor turned out beautiful!!!

I was looking at that black label series, and I believe they are going to be aroung $1500 or so, which is way out of my price range right now.


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

My Homegrown is 14yrs old and still going strong:


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

Here are my two rides. The Trance is stock except for tires now, that pic is the day I brought it home, The ATX 890 is my rigid gravel road bomber. I put slicks on it for my version of a road bike, and I take it to ride on the beach as well.


----------



## FirstHorseman (Apr 14, 2011)

*GT Awesomeness*

I was shopping for a bike this past winter and to my surprise I found that GT is back on the market and making high quality bikes again. I picked up this 2010 Avalanche on a discount ($699), since then I've put roughly 500 miles on her and couldn't be happier. I'm 6'1" and 270lbs.


----------



## execute.method (May 20, 2011)

Here's mine. I'm 5'10" 240, on my way back to 200. I just got my bike on Saturday, and rode 12 miles Sunday. Needless to say my butt hurts a bit. LOL


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

execute.method said:


> Here's mine. I'm 5'10" 240, on my way back to 200. I just got my bike on Saturday, and rode 12 miles Sunday. Needless to say my butt hurts a bit. LOL


*What bars are you running turned down like that? Thanks

Bike looks good. :thumbsup:*


----------



## execute.method (May 20, 2011)

Shocker99 said:


> *What bars are you running turned down like that? Thanks
> 
> Bike looks good. :thumbsup:*


They're the Origin8 Space Bar.

Thanks for the thumbsup. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just switched out to the On One Mary bars on my 29er. Race King 2.2 on the front now too.

I know I want/need better pics, however I do not take my camera when I ride.


----------



## non2os13 (Apr 12, 2011)

picked this up a few days ago to try to get back in shape...or at least a little less heavy.


----------



## Midgetman (Feb 17, 2011)

Not a clyde's but a tall rider's bike.


----------



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)

2011 Trek Marlin 29er


----------



## hbombkillya (May 24, 2011)

Cannondale Trail SL4 29 & some upgrades.


----------



## SConaP1 (Jul 13, 2011)

6'4" tall - just right at 300 - got the bike down yesterday thanks to some google-fu and this forum's success stories for bigger guys.

just my basic '04 P-1. It's been all over streets and trails, but it's about to become more than a rec ride - it's going to be the key to the journey back to better shape.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

hbombkillya said:


> Cannondale Trail SL4 29 & some upgrades.


I spy pedals, brakes, fork, and grips..nice bike, have you done anything else to it? this is the same bike as those lime green ones right?


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

*6' - 229lbs - Clydesdale*


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Shocker99 said:


>


I've got the exact same fork as you :thumbsup: I got it on Soul Cycles clearance sale for $9 :lol:


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Shocker, all you need is a set of chocolate Chris King hubs. Sweet looking bike!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)




----------



## Verbeers (Oct 14, 2007)

My New Goblin. Just got it put together yesterday!


----------



## Iluv2adjust (Jun 19, 2006)

*All The Stuff I Sold Bought This....*

I have named her Mdme. Mudley

2010 RIP9 Medium
Fox 29 RL 120mm
Fox RP23 Rear shock
Chris King Hubs on Stan's Flow
Captain 2bliss 2.2 Front, 2.0 rear
Ritchey Stem and Carbon bars
Sram X-9 shifter and Rear, Stylo (setup 1x9)
Truvativ Noir Seatpost
WTB Seat


----------



## vince7870 (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's my baby
2011 wfo9 xl
Reba 140
Monarch plus rear
Hope 2 hubs
Stans flows 36h
Hope v2 203 f/b
SRAM x9
Rockshox gravity dropper post

(front and rear shocks being replaced with 2012 fox 140 float front and dhx Rc rear as soon as they arrive-already back ordered)

I'm 6'4 295


----------



## krjr13 (May 2, 2010)

*clydes bike!!!*

She loves to haul me around! 2009 Salsa Mamasita 29er, Reba Race fork


----------



## jschlesi (Aug 12, 2011)

My little baby. Put 75 miles on it this week as I am getting back into riding.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

*2011 Redline D440*


----------



## espin (Mar 9, 2009)

Check it out, Just repainted it


----------



## 3fast3furious (Dec 10, 2010)

espin said:


> Check it out, Just repainted it


I need one of those for Ray's MTB


----------



## espin (Mar 9, 2009)

3fast3furious said:


> I need one of those for Ray's MTB


Yeah, much fun. We hit up a place here in New England (Rye Airfield) when it rains or crappy out.


----------



## rdickens48 (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is my Fly Ti.


From Motobecane Fly Ti 26er


----------



## rustbolt (May 10, 2011)

My XTC 1 29er, awesome bike!


----------



## dbax (Jun 23, 2011)

*Kona Hei Hei*

My 29er MOUNTAIN bike


----------



## burritobeau (Jul 3, 2006)

I am 225 and my 1 year old blunts havent even needed a true yet. I love mine. Might be the build.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

Since my first post, I've built a new bike: Salsa Big Mama
Salsa Semi rims with Shimano 36H XT hubs
Reba Race fork with Xloc
Raceface bars, stem and post
Shimano XT 2x9 setup










While I was at it I converted my Jamis Dakota 29er into a SS:










Soul Cycles Convert:


----------



## dodgeboy8888 (Aug 18, 2015)

old post but interesting


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

FM190 carbon fattie with carbon wheels. I'm 6'5" 3ish










Here's my Triton ti roadie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

RSD Mayor XL; 6'4" @280

View attachment 1097833


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

2016 reign 2


2004 NRS1 composite


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Not sure if I've already posted my girls in this thread yet...

Here they are 



















My Clyde credentials

181cm height

235lb weight

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## corwin1968 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not a mountain biker but I do ride a mountain bike:


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Current bikes I own...


----------



## fishwater (Aug 19, 2011)

After taking a 5 year break I started riding again & bought my first fat bike, yep, it's as much fun as I hoped! Clyde all the way here, 6'2", 275lbs & 45 soon to be 46 years old....it ain't getting any easier....


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

im 6-3 250 ish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

blacksheep5150 said:


> im 6-3 250 ish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are the details? Beautiful bike.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

The 3 bikes for 4 seasons.

Upgrading the hub to a dt 350 on the fat, in search of what to do for wheels on the top fuel, and need some kind of clyde proof flex post on the gravel bike.


----------



## Cutlass454 (Apr 6, 2009)

Finally got a chance to hit the trails with my new 2015 Beargrease I picked up a couple weeks ago. Definitely a different ride than my Epic 29er. Looking forward to more rides on this plus getting out on the groomers when the snow flies.


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

Coastline Cycle Co One SS Belt Drive 








Coastline Cycle Co Billy Goat








Fuji Reveal squishy bike


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

astom22 said:


> What are the details? Beautiful bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


2nd,
would like to know the details too.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

blacksheep5150 said:


> im 6-3 250 ish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hightower xl Push industry fox 36 tuned to my weight Fox x2 Next carbon cranks Xx1 drive train E13 9-44 cassette , 28 absolute oval Enve carbon bars , enve carbon seatpost Renthal apex stem Onyx hubbed wtb carbon wheels Xtr 9000 brakes Fitzik saddle ..k ium rails It weighed 27.8 lbs before i put the x2 on it , it also has invisiframe to help protect it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

blacksheep5150 said:


> Hightower xl Push industry fox 36 tuned to my weight Fox x2 Next carbon cranks Xx1 drive train E13 9-44 cassette , 28 absolute oval Enve carbon bars , enve carbon seatpost Renthal apex stem Onyx hubbed wtb carbon wheels Xtr 9000 brakes Fitzik saddle ..k ium rails It weighed 27.8 lbs before i put the x2 on it , it also has invisiframe to help protect it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful bike! If it rides half as good as it looks, you have a winner.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

astom22 said:


> Beautiful bike! If it rides half as good as it looks, you have a winner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks ..i really like the way it rides , as a clyde it feels stable and planted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

2014 Rockhopper Comp..I upgraded brakes since the pic..the cockpit is all race face now , drivetrain & brakes are XT. Wolf Tooth 30t on the front.

DT 350 hubs on Flow EX rims , Rock Shox Reba solo air fork.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Here are some photos of my bikes. I just realized that some stuff has changed since the photos were taken, oh well.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

A.Christopher said:


> Here are some photos of my bikes. I just realized that some stuff has changed since the photos were taken, oh well.


 Nice quiver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

blacksheep5150 said:


> Nice quiver


Thanks!


----------



## WVPedaler (May 20, 2009)

View attachment 1106555






I just realized I have yet to post up my bikes...Both have been upgraded since photos. Just got new wheels for the Top Fuel, Hope hubs and KOM wheels.


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm 6'-2", 225. My old Trek 26er SS, Marin Bolinas Ridge 26er, my old 25" cro-mo framed road bike converted to a gravel bike and my 29er Mongoose.


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Not me, just one of my customer, 7f tall and 365lbs... Could you tell?


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

My MK12:thumbsup:


----------



## fastfatkid1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*stopped riding in 2010, back at with with these two*

I am 6'3" with more leg than average

top is a 2014 XL Specialized Camber 29, Diablo wheels, Fox dropper XT drive train really freakin wide Azonic bars

Bottom was my commuter in 2010...an XL Marin Muirwoods 29er steel frame I repurposed to do rails & trails, dirt roads and and mellow single track by ditching the Brooks saddle, slicks,fenders and rack then adding fatter tires, better brakes, RaceFace crank with smaller 34t ring and a Fezik seat.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

davidfrench said:


> Not me, just one of my customer, 7f tall and 365lbs... Could you tell?
> 
> View attachment 1107879


Only by the length of his limbs which even on the 36er are clearly those of a very large person. And that he's a rather beefy (muscular not rotund, lol!) fellow. I figured 6'10+.

Lovely ride as always! You're doing great work putting big fellas on properly fit bikes!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

avidthrasher said:


> Only by the length of his limbs which even on the 36er are clearly those of a very large person. And that he's a rather beefy (muscular not rotund, lol!) fellow. I figured 6'10+. Lovely ride as always! You're doing great work putting big fellas on properly fit bikes!


Thanks! Big 36er designed for real tall riders makes wonderful bikes.


----------



## spaztwelve (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's my Commencal Meta AM V4.2 and Harriet. Clyde doggy for a clyde guy.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

My Heckler


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

IDK how that happened


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

My Dartmoor.
View attachment 1114532


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

WTF-IDK said:


> My Heckler


what tires? those look grippy


----------



## audiostampede (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi 1st post,6'1" 260lbs and this pic is by red rocks in las vegas.Built this bike like all bikes because it looked like it was going to be fun to ride. it is!


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

WTF-IDK said:


> My Heckler


Do you live south of the equator?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## jvarg (Aug 27, 2016)

Turner Sultan 2.2 XL 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## byknphil (Oct 10, 2009)

Strapping it to an Africa Twin now.









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## audiostampede (Jan 28, 2017)

astom22 said:


> Do you live south of the equator?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


No,That a picture taken in Las Vegas Nevada near Red Rocks


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Getting "kinda" sendy on my Marklar Cycles 36er


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Getting "kinda" sendy on my Marklar Cycles 36er
> View attachment 1120515


 Nice!! a big boy on 'UUGE wheels and some said it couldn't be done.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

you mean catching air like that?








or like that?


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Yup!!!!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Same spot as the first pic (white DirtySixer) but earlier and with the titanium one:








I will have soon the orange proto MRP with light rims shots since I'm back in Santa Cruz! Need to wait for the rain to stop tho....


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Shocker99 said:


>


I too am the owner of a Dillinger by soul......heard the company was sold.


----------



## todwil (Feb 1, 2007)

Phils World Cortez Co


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## saskskier (Jun 6, 2016)

No good pics of my mountain bike (09' Santa Cruz Nomad) right now, but got a good shot of my road bike the other day.

61cm Eddy Merckx EMX-3


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

2015 superfly


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

*Wall ride*

Highland

On my Heckler


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

*Hacking clyde*

More from Highland.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My as yet, unridden AM 29er HT...

Nukeproof Scout 290

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## sniperf350 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes, I have removed the reflectors lol and I have upgraded my seat and added lights and a phone holder since I took this picture. Might get around to taking a new pic of it this weekend. But I have to say I love this bike!

It's a 2017 Scott Aspect 940 w/ odyssey twisted flat pedals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

'16 Fuel EX 9 29er
'17 Stache 5 SS
'15 Domane 4.3 disc

I have others, including my DJ bike, but these are my go to bikes.


----------



## bamaflinger (Apr 26, 2012)

I just picked up a used Cannondale trail sl2, it's stock except for the wtb seat. I've been wanting to do this for a while, and finally jumped in with both feet. I've been 11 miles this week, and really enjoying it. I forgot how much fun it is.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

one of my trusty whips ,, I call her "BIG ZOE"......lmao:thumbsup:


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

EVIL The Following XL


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Seeing as my bike collection has changed, figure I'll share what I'm rolling on now:










Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

Just picked this up last Friday... 2017 Trek Stache 7 29+ bike. Only mods was swapping the SRAM Level brakes to my Deore XT M8000 brakes. Thankfully no hose length changes were needed. Just swapped one for the other.

Rmpl


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

^^Nice, I love my Stache.


----------



## McNazgul (Mar 1, 2017)

targnik said:


> My as yet, unridden AM 29er HT...
> 
> Nukeproof Scout 290
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


Hey targnik,

How do you like the 290 vs the 275? Any issues with wheels?


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm 6'8 and 290 and I ride a 2015 Giant Revel 29er XL










Sent from my Samsung Note 5


----------



## McNazgul (Mar 1, 2017)

That settles that then. Bought the Nukeproof Scout 290. Photos to come


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Just built up my Jackal


----------



## vic0280 (May 7, 2015)

Here is two of my rides,


----------



## McNazgul (Mar 1, 2017)

On the suggestion of another member I purchased a Nukeproof Scout 290. I couldn't be more happy with it. I just took it down the driveway and back and it rides and climbs so much better than my old 27sp Kona 26er. (my drive way is 1km long, gravel and ruts and down hill all the way)


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

McNazgul said:


> On the suggestion of another member I purchased a Nukeproof Scout 290. I couldn't be more happy with it. I just took it down the driveway and back and it rides and climbs so much better than my old 27sp Kona 26er. (my drive way is 1km long, gravel and ruts and down hill all the way)
> View attachment 1130144












Snap!!










Re, wheel issues 

None, what so ever... 

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)

I ride a Cannondale SL2 and a Motobacane Cyclocross.




Here is the Motobacane in indoor mode.


----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is the Motobecane


----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

I like that Motobecane. Looks pretty good. I ride a Charge Plug. It's not really a true roadie or a cyclocross per se, but kind of an in betweener. So far it seems to do everything that I do pretty well. I commute it to work, take it on long rides, and have taken it on some light off roading in the local state park. There it is leaned up against mile marker 26, 1/4 into my first century a couple weeks back.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DickyT (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you. It is a fun bike. Here is a little off rosad time from today.


----------



## gearhead94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is the cannondale. I painted it Army green with semi gloss clear.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

*1st. bike in 39 years*

this was taken just before she broke 3 of my ribs and damaged my Sternum.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

*My Snatch*









First generation Bandersnatch


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Uwibami said:


> this was taken just before she broke 3 of my ribs and damaged my Sternum.
> View attachment 1144043


A rider never blames his tools...


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Here's mine. Xl Cotic Simple.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTMNealio (Jun 17, 2016)

Frankenmayor:


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

2018 Trance Advanced 1


----------



## fnqkid (Jul 11, 2017)

N+1.......what you can't see is the 2 bikes hanging from the rafters to my left and the stacks of tyres and rims behind the workbench LOL









Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross1200 (Mar 27, 2014)

Can't remember if mines up here already.

Xl cotic Simple 29
34x21




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's my latest steed... Almost dialed in ^^

Volume spacers & tokens to be installed + XT Race SPD pedals =)










Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

^^^ Loving that fork, but I need new wheels first.

Here is mine on Horsethief Trail a 13 mile loop, with a nice section along the canyons edge.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

xxl

6'8" 245lb


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

2009 Mary SS steel frame
Fox F29 32mm fork
Stans MKIII wheels
King ISO SS hubs w fun bolts
BlackBox bar 
Niner Chain ring and COG
6'2 240


----------



## DyerTM (Aug 4, 2012)

5'11" 270 lbs.

2006 Iron Horse 7 Point 3
Marzocchi Dropoff 3 150MM
Fox Vanilla RC 650lbs Spring

Absolutely love this bike!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

xl Rental bike and 20 year old college bike 26er.

6'8"

245lb

I'm so glad 29ers became a thing.


----------



## Rugerfan777 (Sep 7, 2017)

@[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1159937
> 
> xl Rental bike and 20 year old college bike 26er.
> 
> ...


Nice, you know you might Fit a DirtySixer. It has 36 inch wheels which is meant for someone who is 6 foot six of taller.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Rugerfan777 said:


> Nice, you know you might Fit a DirtySixer. It has 36 inch wheels which is meant for someone who is 6 foot six of taller.


Thanks for mentioning DirtySixer! Let me show you some before and after pics and you will say "I'm so glad for the 36" wheels"!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey*davidfrench*,

I wouldn't be a person that need your bikes because I'm only 6'1, but I am glad you fix the look for taller people on bikes. :thumbsup:

I hope *DirtySixer* never go out of business!!!


----------



## Rugerfan777 (Sep 7, 2017)

Yeah I saw one of his videos, man those 36 inch wheels Reaven able to clear a small tree that was like about a foot tall with no problem. It probably be like clearing a two or 3 inch stick with the 29 er. I'm only 6 foot four but man it that 36 inch wheel still looks fun. I always talk about 29ers going over everything I bet you those 36 years just roll over everything even better.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

When are you gonna make the 32" full susp dirtybike? @davidfrench


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses and kind words!
I am not making 36er DirtySixer for riders under 6'5"(that's our size S) but we have done a one-off in XS. Many builders can make a very nice 36er for anyone that we don't, Walt of course, Blacksheep, Moonmen being the usual USA ones, although I saw other builders give it a try. There's even more internationally available. Bryan Keener (who use to be active here and who was very instrumental -with Todd from Moonmen- in helping me making the DirtySixer) is around 5'10" I guess and is a total believer of the 36er to give a better capability on sand (he rides in Arizona) and of course on rocks, roots etc since the angle of attack on a same object is lower thanks to the bigger diameter of the tire.
We are working on the 32er bikes, there will be the hybrid (AllRoad), a GravelRoad and MTB versions later on (hardtail first then maybe a full suspension). But it takes a lot of budget to launch something totally new like a proportionate 36er for tall, and even more for a proportionate 32er (since there is even less rims and tires available)... If anyone knows a Venture Capitalist or Angel Investor that want to invest, let them know about DirtySixer!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Update to the line-up...

Added squish to the Big Unit...









Still lovin' the Private Jake, best bike I've owned to date...









And big change for me...full suspension and gears and 27.5 wheels...oh my


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

2016 Giant reign 2....on its second frame


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

the quiver keeps growing ! When my wife questions my bike buying i tell her (what value do we put on my health ) . Not much she can say after that ..


----------



## Rugerfan777 (Sep 7, 2017)

I think the thing is, a 36 inch tire may open up all kinds of trails that are not doable because of big rocks and trees over the trail. Maybe you should try to market a 36 inch mountain bike for these type of trials that are just incredibly rugged and un doable for the 29 inch tires. If you can clear small trees with those tires no problem, The possibilities are there. Of course a really good quality video on YouTube of rides would help. I searched on YouTube and found very few videos of the DirtySixer mountain bike.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Mudalicious!!









Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

*2018 Hightower*







Replaced the rockhopper with this!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Still lovin' the Private Jake, best bike I've owned to date...
> 
> View attachment 1160342


I sometimes consider a road bike, but when I look at them, I instantly go "Nope!"

Yet, Looking at this Kona, my mind keeps thinking that's a good looking bike. I may have to give up the ole Trek Marlin.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

HAMP said:


> I sometimes consider a road bike, but when I look at them, I instantly go "Nope!"
> 
> Yet, Looking at this Kona, my mind keeps thinking that's a good looking bike. I may have to give up the ole Trek Marlin.


It's seriously a great bike. Running it on 40c tires for some nice cushion and great grip. It's my primary bike.


----------



## Streetglider08 (Jun 23, 2012)

My brand new 2017 orbea occam TR h20.

So far I'm loving this bike. I was really worried about going full suspension with my size but so far I've had zero issues with suspension setup. I'm 6'3" and 275lbs.


----------



## Beard McGee (May 12, 2017)

My Santa Cruz Chameleon 27.5+ . I love this thing! Purple pedals didnt last long though.


----------



## jdhutton (May 23, 2017)

My Chromag

















JD


----------



## dkharris111 (Sep 20, 2011)

HAMP said:


> I sometimes consider a road bike, but when I look at them, I instantly go "Nope!"
> 
> Yet, Looking at this Kona, my mind keeps thinking that's a good looking bike. I may have to give up the ole Trek Marlin.


I ride a CX bike to offset the roadie koodies. I have some 32 slicks I put on


----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## maclgallant (Feb 11, 2006)

hey Mods please delete my Post above, didn't realize i had already posted... thank you


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

*MY current Evil Insurgent, and my previous builds*

My new Insurgent








My first full suspension bike, Trek Scratch Air 9








2015 Intense Tracer T275A


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Out on the trails today ;-)









'We'll all make it to the top... Some of us, might not make it to the bottom'


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

dkharris111 said:


> I ride a CX bike to offset the roadie koodies. I have some 32 slicks I put on


haha...I also wear shorts when I ride my Private Jake and mountain bike shoes/pedals...lol


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

XL Guerilla Gravity The Smash.

I'm 6'6" or 6'7" 240.


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

My hardtail is s Specialized Pitch. Swapped the Suntour fork for a Rockshox.


----------



## mces (Apr 12, 2011)

Ventana El Rey XXL (23.5) full suspension with a 130mm pike fork and a Ventana El Padrino XXXL (25.5) hard tail. I am 6'-8". I have since added a dropper post to the El Rey.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Local trail pic, but I do have my new rims that can take my 250+. First ride on them and love the difference that make.

Can't wait to hit the mountains in a couple of months.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Portsie (May 5, 2017)

Just got my first real mtb. Got back into it last year with a 'new' 2011 26er. Stepped it up a bit this year and got a 2018 Norco Charger 2. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

2012 Heckler (XL) 26" vs 2018 Kona Process 153 AL/DL (XL) 27.5"


----------



## MountainLife (Aug 7, 2017)

I've got a bit of an N+1 problem... I really like the quiver I have though.

2012 Specialized Camber 29er, XXl, the bike that started it all. 









2016 Specialized Enduro Expert Carbon, 29er, XL. Built a Clydesdale set of wheels for it.









2017 Specialized Demo 8 Alloy, XL I built from the frame up. 









Surly Karate Monkey, XL I have set up as a commuter. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

2017 Diamondback Release 5C Carbon, XL. 6'4" @280lbs, working my way back to 220-30.

Couple of changes/upgrades:
Fork: Fox 36 upgraded travel to 160mm using 2019 Airshaft Upgrade
Rear Shock: DHX2 Coil (honestly not sure about this, still testing/working on settings)
Front Derailleur: MRP G4 Chainguide (not sure about this either. Not sure it works with the 12sp SRAM Eagle X01 system. May swap out.)
Cranks: Truvativ Descendant Carbon, w/ 34T OneUp Switch DM Oval

View attachment 1205498


View attachment 1205497


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Newest addition....


----------



## JLDickmon (Jun 4, 2018)

I was looking for parts for my Raven.. and this popped up.. 
I bought it..


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have one if you want another. Has Spin wheels too. 


JLDickmon said:


> I was looking for parts for my Raven.. and this popped up..
> I bought it..
> View attachment 1206103


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLDickmon (Jun 4, 2018)

astom22 said:


> I have one if you want another. Has Spin wheels too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I gotta let the dust settle on this one first.. 
Wife is gonna get suspicious..

If it was something brand spankin new, well, there's a bunch of office store raffle tickets in my wallet..
Here's a pic of it's cellmate.. 
I changed the grips and tires, fixed the shock after this was taken..


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

JLDickmon said:


> I gotta let the dust settle on this one first..
> Wife is gonna get suspicious..
> 
> If it was something brand spankin new, well, there's a bunch of office store raffle tickets in my wallet..
> ...


I would love to fix mine up and rebuild the shocks. It's was such a fun bike to ride back in the day, I bet it still would be.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

My Scalpel
5 24 hour races and many other events


----------



## Sage of the Sage (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's my next bike...









Salsa Timberjack 27.5+ in XL, of course.

I start the build Thursday!


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

2009 GT Peace 9r Multi

Bought this years ago, but only rode it a few times. Planning on getting back on it this year after a few changes.









Want to add some Surly Sunrise handlebars and a more comfy seat.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Another addition to the stable. Custom Orbea Rallon MyO*


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Added a fresh one to the stable. Specialized Crux.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asuprice (Jul 20, 2010)

Love this bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Sage of the Sage said:


> Here's my next bike...
> 
> View attachment 1206395
> 
> ...


I like the color lol


----------



## Shamis (Apr 12, 2015)

Newly acquired Carbon Transition Sentinel and Pivot Les Fat with Mastodon fork.


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

2019 Fatboy


----------



## LongviewTx (Aug 9, 2007)

2018 Orbea Laufey XL 27.5+ 2.8" (2.7" actual) Reckon rear, 29" front w/ Vittoria Mezcal 2.6" (2.65" actual).

The Shimano M500 brakes are quite surprising. They perform as well or better than the XT M8000 w/ ice tech rotors on my other bike. The tire size really is an improvement for me in performance.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## kspec (Oct 1, 2018)

2011 Stumpy 29er


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

*New addition*


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

Specialized Enduro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

2012 Giant Anthem 29er


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*2015 Bronson C*

2015 Bronson I'm only 5'10" but i weigh 234 lbs, running a coil shock because just had too many issues with air shocks


----------



## hairymuffin (Nov 12, 2018)

2015 niner jet9 alloy full custome build
2018 mondraker vantage rr(aka Vannah) full custom build


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Took my Hightower out for its first ride yesterday. I am WAY impressed with this thing!

2018 SC Hightower CC frame
Rockshox Yari 140mm
SRAM GX Eagle drivetrain
Hope Pro4/Velocity Blunt 35 wheels

I will eventually get a dropper post, but the bike was still amazing yesterday!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Knight511 said:


> Took my Hightower out for its first ride yesterday. I am WAY impressed with this thing!
> 
> View attachment 1230259


Sweet ride man! Got the industrial safety theme... Put some red HAZARDOUS stickers on that bad boy!

Sooo nice to get on s new rig, congrats.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

Chinese carbon hardtail I built up. 1x10 SLX drivetrain. 130mm Manitou Minute Comp. Inexpensive i23 tubeless wheels with Continental Xkings. Weighs under 24 lbs.


2013 Felt Edict Nine. Running 1x11 SLX/XT drivetrain. Manitou Tower Pro up front and Manitou Mcleod out back. Tubeless carbon wheelset.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I got a new ride 2018 Trance Advanced 2 (XL).. love it.. hopefully it can cope with all 6'3" 265lbs of me.. so far so good.


----------



## SlayNYC (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's mine, Scott Genius 940


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Another new toy added to the stable....2019 Commencal Meta HT custom build*


----------



## rjcobra (Mar 18, 2004)

Stumpjumper 29+


----------



## corwin1968 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I totally forgot to contribute to this thread!

Here's my weight loss bike! It's my carbon Trek Emonda SL6. I found out that Emonda is a French derivative for "slimming down" which describes my efforts on the bike. Plus the Emonda is one of the lighter road bike models on the market.










Here are my other 3 bikes: the PBJ, Sentinel, and Scout!



















Sent from my snail mail via Tapatalk.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Stripped the Torrent and rebuilt the Release 3...as a plus bike. Rolling on 2.8/2.6 WTB Vigilantes. So far so good!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Haven't posted my M16c to this thread yet. I cannot wait for the Bike Park to open!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

A.Christopher said:


> Haven't posted my M16c to this thread yet. I cannot wait for the Bike Park to open!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Everyone has been tempting me with DH bikes these days!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Battery said:


> Everyone has been tempting me with DH bikes these days!


Haha... I get it, I've been there man, Bought a lot of bikes I thought that I needed. But now I'm at the point of selling a couple bikes that are overlap and it is tough. But trust me, my Nomad and 5010 were 'fun' at the DH park, but a real DH bike is on a whole other level if you're into the DH parks more than just a couple times a year. Super fun and i feel I'm addicted to DH at the moment. Honestly I wish I would have made this purchase years ago, cause it's so much fun!!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

A.Christopher said:


> Haha... I get it, I've been there man, Bought a lot of bikes I thought that I needed. But now I'm at the point of selling a couple bikes that are overlap and it is tough. But trust me, my Nomad and 5010 were 'fun' at the DH park, but a real DH bike is on a whole other level if you're into the DH parks more than just a couple times a year. Super fun and i feel I'm addicted to DH at the moment. Honestly I wish I would have made this purchase years ago, cause it's so much fun!!


I actually have my Sentinel up for sale. I don't want to sell it but if I want AC in my house, I gotta do something. We will see what happens. My Sentinel is damn near a DH bike as it is lol! I'm not in a rush to see it go. My next bike could be a used DH bike. I found quite a few 2010-2012 Trek Sessions and Specialized Demo 8s in my area for $1k so that may be on my list if the Sentinel does disappear.


----------



## Whoduh (May 20, 2018)

2019 Stumpjumper comp 29er, size XL


----------



## telejefe (Mar 28, 2007)

*XXL Fuel Ex Clyde Style*

I am 6'5" and 220 lbs...

Started with a 2017 Trek EX 5 XXl. Went with the 5 because it was the same price as a frame only option - something for others to consider. Almost nothing stock except for frame, shock, and stem.

Build
30mm Riser Bar
20mm Stem Spacers
140mm Suntour Auron Fork (as a+10mm a2c than most forks - so fits closer to a 150mm)
All of these changes added about 60mm of stack to the bike. I am fairly fond of position.

RS Deluxe shock. Also have (pictured) the Fox Re:Active shock - but was just meh on that. The Deluxe with volume spacers has better lock-out and plushness.

Duroc 40 wheelset with a replaced hub (toasted 3 warrantied sun hubs). Running XR4 2.6 front (16 psi) and Rekon 2.6 rear (21 psi) (just so so on the rekon will go with another bonti XR2 or XR4 on rear soon).

Deore M6000 brakes

180mm xt cranks

Pro Koryak 125mm dropper (would prefer 150mm but the dropper does was great).

I ride in the low position and with increased fork length, this bike sits somewhere near 66.5 degree HTA, but a pretty slack STA).

All in all I like this bike and it is the best fit of any bike I have ever owned. It is certainly not the fastest (up or down) or nimbleness but it does stay planted and is stable.

I would like to try another big bike with steeper STA and little longer reach, but they are pretty much non-existent. I would also like to stay with a trail bike, not a huge enduro bike.

So far it has held up. I have broken three previous frames (2008 Niner Rip9, 2011 Salsa Big Mama, and a 2017 Jet9). I figure I will break this at some point and hope Trek stands behind...

Cheers.


----------



## OttaCee (Jul 24, 2013)

2019 Niner Jet 9 RDO - Setup as 27.5+ (pictured) or 29 for race day


----------



## DrewT (Sep 17, 2012)

*2010 Ibis*


----------



## buffalohump (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## rodgeman (Mar 26, 2019)

My 2020 Trek Marlin 6 in XXL


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

2013 Stumpy 29 Comp XL:


----------



## buffalohump (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

SoulCycles Dilly 29er Easton Ultralite with Sram x9 components. This bike says...."YOUR BIKE SUCKS!!!"


----------



## AbaddonDeath (Sep 9, 2019)

This is my first bike in over 25 years. XXL Marlin 5









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

telejefe said:


> I am 6'5" and 220 lbs...
> 
> Started with a 2017 Trek EX 5 XXl. Went with the 5 because it was the same price as a frame only option - something for others to consider. Almost nothing stock except for frame, shock, and stem.
> 
> ...


Curious. How did you break your Jet 9 and what part of the frame?


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Wait a minute!! That's an XXL and the seat post pulled that far up... How tall are you?


----------



## AbaddonDeath (Sep 9, 2019)

HAMP said:


> Wait a minute!! That's an XXL and the seat post pulled that far up... How tall are you?


6'6"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Utilitrack (Jul 13, 2017)

*Carrabassett Valley*

Trek Fuel 7 EX


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

5'11" 215 - 220 lb no Camelback.... 230-240 with Camelback. Depending where I'm riding. 2019 Santa Cruz Hightower. Loving this bike


----------



## fmendes (Jun 25, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Instinct, XL.

Note that I'm 6'4", and the seatpost is fully dunk into the frame. This is a very large frame...


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

fmendes said:


> Rocky Mountain Instinct, XL.
> 
> Note that I'm 6'4", and the seatpost is fully dunk into the frame. This is a very large frame...
> View attachment 1286915


How is the reach for you. Im 6ft 5 and thought it might be a bit small for me as have a longer torso and shorter legs


----------



## fmendes (Jun 25, 2016)

bbunnys said:


> How is the reach for you. Im 6ft 5 and thought it might be a bit small for me as have a longer torso and shorter legs


When I bought this bike, I was coming from a L size, and felt the reach too long. Changed the stem from 50 to 40 mm until I got used to it, then changed back to 50. But 60 wouldn't be out of place of you have long torso and arms.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

2019 Polygon Siskiu N8

View attachment 1318807


Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

Not sure if I posted this before, but...

2019 Kona Honzo ST

Built it as bomb proof as I could...

SRAM GX Eagle
Cane Creek Forty Headset
WTB Asym I35 rims/DT Swiss 350 Hubs
Shimano XT M8000 Brakes with 180mm Ice-Tech Rotors
Rockshox Pike RCT3 120mm
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5WT Front (tubeless)
Maxxis Aggressor 2.5WT Rear (tubeless) (just switched from a 2.3")
Brand-X Dropper (surprisingly tough considering the price)








Also have a fresh 2019 Surly Wednesday Fatty build, and a New 2020 Salsa Journeyman, but both are too new to have pics yet, or a report on their durability....


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

HAMP said:


> Wait a minute!! That's an XXL and the seat post pulled that far up... How tall are you?


Most new frames use the same size seat tubes so that short guys can ride a Couple sizes up. Just for fun! Sorta!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

The old commuter got a reworking since I posted it last about a decade ago:


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

AbaddonDeath said:


> 6'6"


I'm 6'6" too, but i don't need that much seatpost on my DirtySixer...


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Another new ride!*

2019 Evil Calling RS Lyrik 160mm(f),Fox DHX2 (r)


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

once more my XL Trance Adv 2 making an appearance...


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

DrewT said:


> View attachment 1253987


 Wow !! Look at that stem. :eekster: things are changing at such a rapid pace.


----------



## weasel1 (May 25, 2012)

Updated my Ogre from mustachioed monster cross with mech discs, 1x8 friction shifter to full flat bar, hydro brake, 9sp trigger shifting trail configuration.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

You know you're a bike enthusiast when you never see a bike you don't like. I love em all


----------



## winginit (Apr 23, 2012)

I cant figure out how to spin the pic around


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuse 27.5+ is my main squeeze. I'm 6'1 and 340 right now and this handles me and all I throw at it. Pike up front, SLX brakes with ICE rotors, BOX 2 drive train and KS Lev dropper post, Stans Barons wheelset.








The semi retired Santa Cruz Tallboy 2
Rode her for 4 years before getting a new bike. Put a lot of time in the saddle. Everything is stock minus the Box 2 drive train here as well and the Stans Flow EX wheelset. I got a hard tail because at my weight...you gotta put so much damn air in the frame shock it nearly negates having a FS bike. May eventually get another one once I'm closer to my goal weight of 240 but even then...may just get a faster hard tail.


----------



## Rafu (Oct 25, 2013)

My brand new, long awaited Scott Genius 940 XL 
This week I will go tubeless and replace factory 780mm, 12mm rise bars with 800mm and 30mm rise. I will also swap Syncros Twinloc-integrated grips with Egron GA2 Fat for better ergonomy.









Wysłane z mojego Pixel 2 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Here it is, the best bike in the world


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

9.4 miles of paved paths, getting back into shape.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Brian Grimes said:


> 9.4 miles of paved paths, getting back into shape.
> 
> View attachment 1344399


Good stuff man. Those Konas can take a beating. My brother was 260 a few years back and had a Kona Hoss and he'd even jump with that thing.


----------



## Brian Grimes (Feb 8, 2015)

Biohazard74 said:


> Good stuff man. Those Konas can take a beating. My brother was 260 a few years back and had a Kona Hoss and he'd even jump with that thing.


Thanks! Yeah, I have a way to go before I see sub 300, but I am super happy with the Kona so far. Been a long time, too long.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My new(est) whip! 

Hasn't tasted dirt yet 

Waiting for frame protection to arrive 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk
View attachment 1345085


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Got a new (2 me) Trance E+ Pro 1 (2019)


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Current steed is a 2020 Carbon Smuggler... the very last one Transition had.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcrossphoto (Jun 16, 2020)

2020 Marin Rift Zone 3. I'm 6' and 245lbs.


----------



## AbaddonDeath (Sep 9, 2019)

2021 XXL Marlin 7









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OlavMe (Nov 5, 2017)

My Full suspension GT Sensor Xl, and my out and about bike (Trek) Klein Attitude, set up as 650b with strong carbon wheels, magura 4 pot brakes, and a riser loop bar on a rising stem. Upright sitting position, but extreme pedalling efficient. Love it.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Just got back in the saddle in March 2020 when I bought a 2019 Specialized Fuse Comp 27.5. I was 5"10" 240 when I got it

A few months later and I'm still 5'10" but now I'm 220.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

celswick said:


> Just got back in the saddle in March 2020 when I bought a 2019 Specialized Fuse Comp 27.5. I was 5"10" 240 when I got it
> 
> A few months later and I'm still 5'10" but now I'm 220.
> 
> ...


That color looks awesome. Congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

celswick said:


> Just got back in the saddle in March 2020 when I bought a 2019 Specialized Fuse Comp 27.5. I was 5"10" 240 when I got it
> 
> A few months later and I'm still 5'10" but now I'm 220.
> 
> ...


Nice work

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

davidfrench said:


> I'm 6'6" too, but i don't need that much seatpost on my DirtySixer...
> View attachment 1319687


I'm only 5'11" but I really want a 36" wheel bike. LoL just think they look so cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Gave my Rallon a nose job*


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Last ride out 








Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Brian Grimes said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I have a way to go before I see sub 300, but I am super happy with the Kona so far. Been a long time, too long.


Good luck mate, keep at it.

l dont want to discourage you but keep in mind it doesnt get easier, you just get faster and go further.


----------



## PNW MTB (Apr 17, 2020)

2020 YT Jeffsy carbon comp 29 XXL
2011 Stumpjumper 29 XL
1989 Cannondale Red shred 26


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's my most recent build. First new bike in almost 5 years. Kind of a clyde's dream ride, at least this clyde. Super stiff and burly, but just over 30lbs. Probably more bike than I need, but it sure is purdy. And I'm 6'5" weighing in at 275lbs (down from 335 not too long ago.)


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My Enduro/Park steed 

'20 Giant Reign Adv 650b

160mm travel Rockshox rear coil shock w/ 650lb spring...

170mm Grip2 Fox 36 Elite w/ 2 tokens...

DD 2.5 Aggressor out back & Exo+ 2.5 Assegai up front...

Needs a 170mm dropper 

Thing is on rails when things get fast and steep!! 

Yet, it's still... relatively playful & poppy 









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

*N+1......My new 2020 Evil Wreckoning V3*


----------



## jrktms5 (Oct 2, 2019)

Here are some pic's - just built- 9point8 dropper, BA rims - strong spokes, saint brakes, Manitou forks,
however, I'm having issues with pedals, broke my last set


----------



## ChefLeo (Sep 16, 2018)

surly Wednesday 
Surly midnight special
Santa Cruz tallboy


----------



## FeebLeoLdMaN (Jul 19, 2012)

RSD Middlechild


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My Polygon Siskiu N8 w/ newly installed Marzocchi Bomber CR coil shock 

Now if the rain would p1$$ off!!

I could get some riding in 









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## deckroid (Jun 24, 2014)

Here is my bike. I bought new back in 2016. Never could really ride more than 30 mins. before my hands went numb. It is a 21 inch frame 29er. Just today I just pulled her out of storage and put on Jones H-Bar 2.5 on it and took it for a spin down a ditch road... not too shabby. Needs a good oiling and cleaning. And yeah, I have the sissy seat. Don't judge, my back end is sensitive. It was my first ride of 2021 and I hope to get on this baby at the very least twice a week. I don't ride crazy trails. I have taken it to a ski hill 2 summers ago and rode it down. That was super fun, but I didn't go on the nutso black runs that my skinny friends went down.

Next up is wider pedals. I like to ride with flat shoes. I was looking at some ISSI pedals, but I found an Idaho manufacturer I am going to try... DEITY.


----------



## Ed1774 (Jan 19, 2019)

deckroid said:


> Here is my bike. I bought new back in 2016. Never could really ride more than 30 mins. before my hands went numb. It is a 21 inch frame 29er. Just today I just pulled her out of storage and put on Jones H-Bar 2.5 on it and took it for a spin down a ditch road... not too shabby. Needs a good oiling and cleaning. And yeah, I have the sissy seat. Don't judge, my back end is sensitive. It was my first ride of 2021 and I hope to get on this baby at the very least twice a week. I don't ride crazy trails. I have taken it to a ski hill 2 summers ago and rode it down. That was super fun, but I didn't go on the nutso black runs that my skinny friends went down.
> 
> Next up is wider pedals. I like to ride with flat shoes. I was looking at some ISSI pedals, but I found an Idaho manufacturer I am going to try... DEITY.


Clean and lube her up and get out and enjoy the exercise.

As for your hands I've suffered with the same issue when riding my pedal bike or motorcycle. I was tested last fall for carpal tunnel syndrome and I definitely had it. Just had the surgery on both my hands in December to fix it. Looking forward to getting out on the bikes to see if it's corrected but supposedly I'll be good to go.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

N8 transformed via Mullet mode 









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blathma (May 13, 2020)

Just picked up..
XL krampus


----------



## evobeaner (Aug 16, 2008)

Here is my brand new Transition Patrol GX Carbon in large. The only mod so far is the rockshox 650 lb spring in the rear. Coming from a 47 lb Banshee Scream this puppy is so agile and fast. I did not have to granny gear some local hills that I use to. I have been surprised by the 12 speed range of gears that seem kind of endless. The rear spring pictured is the stock one.
Dealing with Transition was so easy and quick. My bike was here in 3 days!
These pedaling innovation pedals are awesome for any one with size 13 or more.


----------



## Ed1774 (Jan 19, 2019)

Roscoe 8


----------



## tallsedo (Jan 6, 2012)

2020 XL Orbea Occam...switching over to a 60mm stem and 35 rise bars. I am very happy with it and the deal I got on it.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's my Polygon Siskiu N8...

The only thing stock on it, is the frame 

In mullet mode, it's a different beast 

When gravity gets a hold of it...

...look out!!









Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

N+1 Strikes again, 2020 Trek Rail 7


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My newest...built it up last week. Two rides so far and I'm in love...2021 Kona Honzo ST. Wolftooth angle headset set to -1°. 150mm Pike RC. This combo has the HT angle at around 64.5°. I9 rear hub, Hope Pro 4 front. WTB Frequency Team i25 rims. WTB Vigilante front tire, 2.6. Rear is a WTB Trail Boss 2.4. Raceface Turbine crank. Guide RS brakes. 203 ICE rotor front. 180 SRAM rotor on the rear. PNW Ranier dropper with the Loam lever. Amazing bike that's been a pleasure to ride so far.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

My New Marin San Quentin 3 and My Kona Stinky TL


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

mocked up my rim decals to see how it will look when the new rims come in next week.


----------



## AbaddonDeath (Sep 9, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdog479 (Sep 1, 2020)

2021 Specialized Epic Evo 
Haven't gotten to many miles on it yet, but I'm in love!


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

new bike day for me. Aluminum salsa horethief


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Both of my whips. 6'7 240lbs

XXL sentinel v2 and an XL pole taival










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

My ole Polygon Siskiu N8 has morphed into a...










...Banshee Phantom V3!!

Clyde credentials: 240lb's... 6ft... 6'5" wingspan...

Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Santa Cruz Megatower XL. 6' 240lbs.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

And yet another bike for me to add to this thread N+1 Strikes again..... 2021 Transition Spur X01 Build w/ Fox 34/Float X Suspension


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

Here is my new warranty build. Cracked a 2016, and had to move to boost spacing. For me, this ended up being a dream build.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I've posted this pic before on another thread, but it really shows how small an XXL frame is on me.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

2XL Tallboy... 6'6" rider. First pic is old setup (fork change)


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I've posted this pic before on another thread, but it really shows how small an XXL frame is on me.
> View attachment 1954545


Good lord, that is what I look like on mine? I’m the same size and just on a newer version of the Hightower. I do love getting to see other normal sized folks…

This is what I came from. 26” Gary Fisher Fat Possum XO (back when I joined this forum) that I’ve been limping along the last couple years.










Here is my new action and I’m utterly in love. This is the first bicycle I’ve ever had that fits me properly.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

longtallsally said:


> Good lord, that is what I look like on mine? I’m the same size and just on a newer version of the Hightower. I do love getting to see other normal sized folks…
> 
> This is what I came from. 26” Gary Fisher Fat Possum XO (back when I joined this forum) that I’ve been limping along the last couple years.
> 
> ...


Try some riser handlebars, it really helped me move back to a more centered position on my bike. I was also able to just change the air spring in my Fox 36 fork from a 140mm to a 160mm. ($30. Part plus some labor that I did myself) That was a big improvement that transformed my bike into a great fit and slacked it to a 66 deg HT angle. Plus it takes the big hits better for this big guy


----------

